# 2016 Utah fishing regulations survey



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We've just posted the 2016 Utah fishing regulations survey.

It will only take a few minutes to complete, and we'd love to have your input on topics ranging from tiger muskies and kokanee salmon to fishing "slams" and corn. Of course, if there are other issues on your mind, please share those as well. We'll leave the survey online for about 30 days or so. Thanks!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Done and done. Thanks Amy!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Done--\\O


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Done!


I like the "slam" ideas. :O||:


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Done


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hope they keep muskie catch and release! We don't need the utah succubus angler taking home trophies!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What...no carp slam? I'm devastated.


----------

